# How Did You Get Your Fursona?



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 19, 2019)

Whether it's the love for our fluffy pets or just liking furries in general. There are some who have a story about the love they've developed for creating their fursona. 

          I decided for my fursona to be a Himalayan cat after my awesome cat Prince passed away due to cancer back in 2017. (I named the sona Dreamy or how I like to say it... Dweamy) I have this fursona embodied with my shy and sometimes hyperactive self into it. Prince was my best friend in the toughest times. When I was crying, he came purring, nuzzling my hand and my soul back to happiness. Prince loved to talk too. His rate of just sitting there with me on the bed meowing was astonishing. The cat had something to talk about. So I just sat with him and listened. When I was really bored I pretended like I was actually holding a conversation with him which was hilarious and fun due to his never failing response which was a "meow". So how did you develop the want of a fursona? I can't wait to hear your story. >=w=<


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 19, 2019)

I've always identified closely with dogs and started thinking that my way of being kind of aligned with theirs quite some time ago, and there's something about me they like too. I couldn't imagine coming home and not having somebody that was that happy to see me every single time. They can't hide the way they are feeling, even if they try. I'm much the same way, I have very little capacity for dissembling even if I'd like to think otherwise. Also, I really can't hold a grudge and when I get in an argument with someone I have much the same need to sidle up to them an make sure we're okay--I can't just let it sit. I don't notice the finer points of human interaction that go on around me either. If its not really obvious, I have no idea what's going on with the social scene, no understanding or realization of the human drama that plays out around me on a daily basis. In particular some of the more Machiavellian machinations of human interactions escape me completely. I assume the worst about people and I share as little of myself as possible because I've hurt so badly and so much but I can't help but treat everyone just the opposite and try do do nice things for them because underneath I'm a nice, trusting person despite the protective facade I put up. People that really get to know me are always continually surprised by me the more that I feel comfortable sharing with them once they get past my aloof, clownish, everything is a joke to me, gruff exterior. I've always thought Rottweiler temperament in particular describes me pretty well: good-natured, placid, deeply devoted, even-tempered, aloof with strangers and not open to indiscriminate friendship, wait-and-see attitude, inherent desire to protect, but requires calm, stable leadership and stimulating challenges or they become destructive. Having met quite a few of them, that describes them pretty well. People look at us and pass judgement based on reputation and superficial appearances but they've got both of us all wrong. We're hyper-sensitive to human emotions and very sensitive to mistreatment by others despite what others think and despite the way we seem.
When I though about creating a Sona, I realized I had already made mine years before quite unintentionally. I thought it was a great idea to have a visual embodiment of the more positive things I feel about myself and a wish-list of skills I'd like to develop. He's very similar to me, same build, same calling, same personality, but has all of the things I'm lacking in. He knows how to have a good time, great dancer, a touch more impulsive, developed an understanding of human peer bonding, an internal confidence that matches the exterior one, better self-esteem, really anything I wish was better about myself.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

When my birth parents were working as wildlife conservationists in British Columbia, Canada they brought me up to look after the animals and we spent a lot of time with Native North American Mountain Goats and I've had an affinity with most farm animals ever since.

Goats to me are brave problem-solvers and one of the very few creatures on this planet perfectly adapted to their environment rather than a somewhat okay creature adapting certain features to fit in.

Not only that but they are adaptable and overcome any changes to their environment and can call anywhere their home.

They are underappreciated survivors because they don't play by the rules and to humans that makes them stupid and defective when in reality they even have the humans wrapped round their figuritive finger.

I guess I find a kindred spirit in that, always the runt and the black sheep that doesn't fit in but finds a way to best everyone and is secretly the one laughing at everyone-else who doesn't get the joke.

At the same time they look after their flock despite their superiority like a wise guiding hand never truly understood but always making everything better for everyone in the long run despite the fact their methods look questionable.

Also can anyone else claim to have a fursona from back in the 70's? I was truly ahead of my time.


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 19, 2019)

I love cats and I love princess and I love pink so I mashed it all together and made my own princess cat. She wasn´t all that princess-y at first but I decided that she should look her namesake, no?


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 19, 2019)

Crocodiles are probably my favorite animal that can be anthropomorphized easily (like, I can't imagine an anthro eagle ray). I like how they look fierce and intimidating, and I'd much rather be something monstrous than something cute and cuddly (it's totally an empowerment thing). I don't think my sona really has a stereotypical crocodile personality, but stereotypes are meant to be defied, no? I didn't put much thought into her design; I just drew a cartoon crocodile and rolled (heh) with it. So basically, everything about my sona was decided impulsively.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> Crocodiles are probably my favorite animal that can be anthropomorphized easily (like, I can't imagine an anthro eagle ray). I like how they look fierce and intimidating, and I'd much rather be something monstrous than something cute and cuddly (it's totally an empowerment thing). I don't think my sona really has a stereotypical crocodile personality, but stereotypes are meant to be defied, no? I didn't put much thought into her design; I just drew a cartoon crocodile and rolled (heh) with it. So basically, everything about my sona was decided impulsively.



from personal experience all stealth hunters are actually rather shy and fearful and really appeciate a person who will show them genuine affection without a catch involved. They often win conflicts by intimidation and caught out in the open they are a fish out of water and often not any real threat so you can casually walk away from them.

People who live where crocodiles are say you can avoid being a meal by just staying out of the water and keeping a few feet between you and the croc. The crocs may dart a couple of feet and bare their teeth but on land they aren't interested in killing, just getting away from anything potentially dangerous to them or getting it away from them. That's why you see videos of cats fighting crocodiles and they just run away. They basically know they can't win on land.

Things like goats however are potentially more deadly and i know people who've been killed by goats when hiking up mountainsides because they underestimated the danger they were in. I've seen goats maul snakes to death and break people's ribs. Basically humans aren't that good at judging what's dangerous and what's not as they often weigh things up by size alone and how much teeth they have. So to human a croc must be terrifying but to a goat they are pathetic cowardly showoffs. Which might explain why they keep getting eaten by crocs that are in water.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 19, 2019)

I based LV off all the pet ferrets I’ve ever had. Smashed them all into one character and gave them wings for those I have lost. Then I ended up making them their own story and it spiraled from there.


----------



## NyteFae (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm very new to the fandom, but I've always loved cats and especially snow leopards. Many years ago when my kids were little I took them to the zoo and they had a new litter of snow leopards. We were allowed to hold them and I was hooked. I also love fae and fairies. When I took my son to his first furry con last month we were jokingly talking about what my fursona would be. Little did I know that I actually enjoyed the con and fandom so much that now I am one! An artist friend of my son's is drawing me a fursona and it will be a snow leopard with fae wings dressed in steampunk holding a sniper flintlock rifle. All of my favorite things in one. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Faexie (Jun 19, 2019)

Croc and Roll said:


> Crocodiles are probably my favorite animal that can be anthropomorphized easily (like, I can't imagine an anthro eagle ray). I like how they look fierce and intimidating, and I'd much rather be something monstrous than something cute and cuddly (it's totally an empowerment thing). I don't think my sona really has a stereotypical crocodile personality, but stereotypes are meant to be defied, no? I didn't put much thought into her design; I just drew a cartoon crocodile and rolled (heh) with it. So basically, everything about my sona was decided impulsively.


If you ever want an eagle ray character, you could always base yourself on this manta ray dude I made  www.furaffinity.net: Manta ray WIP by Ramona.Rat

As for my fursona... I just got my first rats when I entered the fandom, and I was obsessed with them. The contrast between the way society sees rats and how they actually are really gets to me, since being autistic I was kinda treated like a rat sometimes(self diagnosed, on the path of an official dx, but people could tell I was weird) 

Just like with rats, people who take the time to know me think I'm actually one of the sweetest people they ever met and figure out that I am much smarter and emotionally mature than I look.

And purple and blue are my favorite colors


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> If you ever want an eagle ray character, you could always base yourself on this manta ray dude I made



my friend made a ray out of a kisra which is basically a tortilla wrap if it was just bread.

i'm impressed by how versatile a character they managed to make out of that nonsense.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 19, 2019)

He came to me in a box that said "Enjoy your fursona, loser."

Joke aside, I mostly enjoyed Grizzly bears a lot and I also really loved dogs and most canines, so I made my own work in progress species that are canines and made it half Grizzly as well.
Although the character himself mostly have references to my past, mostly stuff like him using his masks and being called "Like" instead of an actual name since he prefers to hide his identity.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I mostly enjoyed Grizzly bears a lot and I also really loved dogs and most canines.



Bears, dogs, canines..,

why not complete the set?
Caniformia - Wikipedia

but seriously i'm not a fan of carnivora, just ungulates.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 20, 2019)

NyteFae said:


> I'm very new to the fandom, but I've always loved cats and especially snow leopards. Many years ago when my kids were little I took them to the zoo and they had a new litter of snow leopards. We were allowed to hold them and I was hooked. I also love fae and fairies. When I took my son to his first furry con last month we were jokingly talking about what my fursona would be. Little did I know that I actually enjoyed the con and fandom so much that now I am one! An artist friend of my son's is drawing me a fursona and it will be a snow leopard with fae wings dressed in steampunk holding a sniper flintlock rifle. All of my favorite things in one. I can't wait to see it.


That is very cute Nyte!


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 20, 2019)

Princess Flufflebutt said:


> I love cats and I love princess and I love pink so I mashed it all together and made my own princess cat. She wasn´t all that princess-y at first but I decided that she should look her namesake, no?


What does her personality consist of? She looks like she's got some princess sass going on a little. OwO


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 20, 2019)

ShyShadowCat55 said:


> What does her personality consist of? She looks like she's got some princess sass going on a little. OwO


She is hella sassy, yes. Kinda has her head up in her ass too.


----------



## Alison Savros (Jun 20, 2019)

I drew them all.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 20, 2019)

When I joined the forums I felt weird without the sona so I made one. I wanted to draw the Eastern European wolf from XVI century but I failed and drew cat instead. I really liked him though and now I have a bobcat in fur hat with alcohol problem ^^

Also car seems to fit me better. I like to do things my own ways after all


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I like to do things my own ways after all



i know the feel.
for one i got into being furry in the 70's when it was highly not cool.
and for two i chose a goat which is absolutely no-one's first choice.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

My brother and I used to play all sorts of imaginary roleplay games. We had characters who were talking cats named Fur (mine) and Tails (my brother's), and we had all sorts of other characters like giant snail grandpas, giant parrots with cheesy comebacks, and they went on all sorts of adventures. I one day decided I ought to have a new character, and thought cheetahs were really cool. So take a human-like cheetah, throw some red hair on her, and dump the Borderlands vibe on her and viola, I had my girl Navire. 

She grew and developed over the years and became who she is now, which is less so a representation of who I am as a person, and more of who I aspire to be. I live my best life through her story.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2019)

When I first met Tyll'a, I had no idea he would eventually become my sona.  Originally, he was a FFXIV OC, and it was only after over a year of that that I realized he had become my sona.  He's a part of me now, and I'm a part of him.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 24, 2019)

Grief was actually a supporting character, and my first attempt to make a male size-shifter. Also, I needed a son for my main villain so I made Grief his son.


----------



## Disgruntledfox (Jun 24, 2019)

If anything I'm not so fox like, too slow and clumsy lol. I just got the fox from somebody and call it my main until I can figure myself out a bit more if that makes sense. I never really developed a fursona myself yet. Not since I was like, 8. That was a decade ago.


----------



## Ash_FreeSoul (Jul 1, 2019)

For me it was kinda my love for foxes. I really like them and want one. So I was looking at this community and I thought it was pretty cool so I joined and now I am in the process of making my fursona.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 1, 2019)

I created mine in May 2016 before Fur Eh, because I wanted a ref sheet made there!

I did a couple Fursona quizzes online and got Skunk and Cat. They didn't feel right, so I looked up different animals, and found the ideal one for my personality!

I then did a sketch in red, but didn't really like the result, so I decided to try a cool color instead, and I loved the result!

As for my name, I've just always liked the name!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

My imagination can do a fursona factory, but sadly... I can't draw.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 1, 2019)

Incoming long story . . .

My first fursona was a dog named Alley. Well, the original incarnation of them was a Great Dane, which I made when I was in grade 7 and when I had no idea of furries or fursonas, lol. I just made them up for a journal I was writing because I didn't want to draw myself as a human. (I drew everyone as dogs).

For a while after that I didn't really use Alley for a while and kinda just didn't have a fursona, just used my other characters as "avatars" (Nyro for example, hence my online alias being "Nyro") or I made some random fursonas that I used for like . . . two seconds. I didn't really bring Alley back until 2016. I changed them to be a Catahoula Leopard Dog instead of a Great Dane, changing their design somewhat (as a Great Dane they were just blue Harlequin with white feet and underbelly. As Catahoula Leopard dog I left the blue Merle but added brown markings and more white on the face). Eventually I changed Alley's breed somewhat again by making them a cross between a Catahoula Leopard Dog and a Beauceron. But Alley also kinda was a character in a story and I started to feel not very "connected" with them. Basically, I didn't feel like Alley worked very well as my personal fursona or really fit. So I basically removed the fursona status from Alley and kept them as a story-only character now (with their character only being somewhat based on myself, though it makes sense with the story, as the story is somewhat based on real events). This loss of connection felt even more strong with some major changes I was facing with the new year of 2019. At this time I was starting to discover myself more and finally stopped being in denial about a lot of things.

I felt I was in need for a change and I wanted to make a new fursona. This day in (I believe February?) I suddenly had a ton of inspiration. I thought up of different animals I really liked, and a couple that came to mind were the caracal and the osprey. Now normally I never really make exotic hybrid characters as they don't really fit into most of my main universes, but I figured since it was my fursona and they wouldn't be involved in any particular universe, I could get away with it. So I had the idea to combine the caracal and the osprey - basically a caracal with feathered arms and tail, their markings sort of a combination of a caracal and an osprey, and large claws. I basically made this fursona in this one day . . . which is surprising considering all the failed attempts I had in the past of trying to make fursonas. They became Fern and have been my fursona since, and I don't plan on honestly ever changing them. Fern feels like the first fursona I've had that actually feels right being my fursona. If that makes any sense.

(Also my avatar isn't always my fursona. But I have a picture of them on the information tab on my profile).

Sorry for the rambling. I tend to do that too much.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 1, 2019)

This version of Tyno was made by this person aminoapps.com: FluxFur | Furry Amino 
Turns out they do commisions so check them out!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 1, 2019)

My fursona is an Akhlut (wolf/orca from Inuit mythology).  She sort of came into existence through roleplaying in the Second Life grid. I'd written other stories and done other RP as other characters, and even Maelstrom originally began as a brown maned wolf.  As I developed her through RP, her character evolved and her backstory became more elaborate.  She is now part of a nomadic tribal culture I came up with, a race called the Ahmoua Wolves, that travel the ocean currents in pursuit of their prey.
I have always loved wolves, and always loved orcas.  Never knew there was even a mythological creature that combined the two, not even at the time I came up with my character or the Ahmoua.
She is, in part, things I relate to directly, part of her is made of some of the strengths and characteristics I wish I had, but she also has some of my weaknesses and quirks.


----------



## Vari (Jul 5, 2019)

I started with my favorite animal: the wolf, and changed some things up by making him part fox as well.

My favorite color is and always will be _Purple_! (Reason the fur is purple)

The name was something I came up with randomly one day


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 8, 2019)

When I was little some of my family members would call me "gatita" (that's Spanish for kitty). In high school, my friends nicknamed me Kitty. In college, my figure drawing instructor was demonstrating how to draw a portrait and used me as an example, and said that my facial features were "cat like" (and I've had other people tell me this as well, out of the blue). The most hilarious thing as that I've never owned a cat, don't want one, and am not particularly drawn to them (with the exception of lions, believe it or not my favorite animals have always been canines!). But when deciding what animal to draw myself as, it felt appropriate that it should be some kind of feline. And since lions for me are the exception when it comes to felines - I love lions and what they represent to me - that's what I went with. My fursona is just me as a lion!


----------



## coffinxkisser (Jul 8, 2019)

Honestly I've always admired cats and somewhat identified as/with them. As a little kid I grew up around cats. My grandmother had two older cats, and when our house was being remodeled we found a kitten that I quickly claimed as mine and dubbed her "Chloe". Later in childhood I was introduced to the Warriors fandom and to animators such as Banithekitty who had 'sonas of their own. I originally started out with warrior cat OCs which just deepened my feelings of wanting to be a cat. A few years ago when I properly discovered the furry fandom I decided to design my own fursona. He's me as a domestic cat and his design was, at the time, a way of expressing myself that I couldn't do irl.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 8, 2019)

I AINT GOT ONEEEE but I'll figure it out eventually lol


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Jul 8, 2019)

I settled on a cow like 3 years ago but never on a design until recently when i decided her spots would match my own skin condition... the embarrassing spots and all. I picked a cow out of spite partly, since people in school and my dad are mean bastards and have called me a cow since I was 4. Might as well right?
originally I had a very feral cat when I was like 12 and first found furry stuff, cus i was an angry kid and just wanted to vent, but I quickly got tired of that as it clearly wasn't alleviating anything.
I do really like cows actually, they're cute and basically just XL doggos, so I did finally decide to take more interest in the cow idea.

I still haven't played anything yet.... I just am kinda getting used to her. and after 3 years I finally decided her name is Pepper!


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 9, 2019)

Ironically..... World of Warcraft started it, then just changed into a cyborg wolf with a sniper rifle. My fursona is me as doggo so rp is fairly strieght forward....including the durpyness.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 12, 2019)

I was a black tiger with white stripes at one point..I wondered why they didn't exist, so it just became my fursona..

Before that, I was a red puma..for random reasons.

Then I became what I am today because I feel like I'm not as social as others are and I don't like to stand out for that particular reason. So I lost my white stripes and got white eyes instead because I consider myself "soul-less" compared to other people.. >:3


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 12, 2019)

When I first joined the forums I didn't have a 'sona. Then things just kinda started falling into place.

I've always loved wolves growing up and considered myself one, even going so far as to howl at the moon when I am alone in the wilderness! Then I heard a fox screech at night and tried to imitate it just for fun and discovered I could. So I thought of myself as more of a wolf-fox hybrid but I didn't really want to go with a hybrid.

Growing up I was always an oddball (eating lunchroom pizza out of the trash will get you strange looks). I never really fit in anywhere but always managed to survive somehow (possibly good charisma is to blame). I also liked thinking of myself as some sort of scrappy animal; a lone wolf if you will. I had the online handle "Timberwulf" for the longest time but quickly found it was too popular for consistent use.

So I decided on a real-world canine that was somewhere between a wolf and a fox that was a scrappy scavenger that also hailed from the region where my family comes from. And that's how I ended up as Jax the European Jackal.

Oh, and I didn't realize how popular the name Jax was before I used it. I wanted something unique that wasn't going to sound pretentious and I had a character in a story named Jaxon. So I shortened it to Jax. Because I love the letter 'X'.


----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)

Edit: I decided to change my fursona species. I was inspired by a nightmare I just had.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 15, 2019)

I am fascinated with entomology and my faourite type of insect is a moth. Because they are like butterflies but easier to catch and handle and way floofier.
There are bits of purple on my moth fursona because that is my favourite color.
Her style is based on I guess cabaret fashion? I'm not sure what to call it.
I've chosen the name "Bunny" because the antennae resemble rabbit ears and she is fluffy.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

I was sick of my old house cat fursonas and chose the jungle cat bandwagon =w=


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 16, 2019)

Started out as my MLP OC, but he's changed quite a bit since I originally designed him.

Could've changed him to any species I wanted when I switched fandoms, and I was still drawn to a horse for some reason. Just kind of fit, I guess.


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

My fursona in its current form came as a redesign in 2015 when I turned 13, finally old enough to not lie about my age online, lol. So, I scrapped the awful and unoriginal design I had at the time for a simpler, symmetric design with purple as the main accent color, as it was my favorite color. It was a "rebranding" of sorts, I was ready to put myself online for real and I wanted to look sharp. Species was a cat because I had always wanted one. My fursona is somewhere between a self-insert and a definite character. I kind of like having my sona as a blank slate, it lets me more freely play with its form and personality.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 17, 2019)

Even if my fursona is a lynx, i've actually felt identified with wolves for some reason since i have memory, but after trying to know myself better (and after knowing new animal species or taking them into account for making a fursona), i thought that lynxes were the perfect option for me, and eventually became my favorite animal.
 Apart from being cats that just look really good in my opinion, they have abilities and physical traits that i like a lot; they have an exceptional vision and an incredibly sensitive hearing that they use for hunting, they have a thick fluffy fur to prevent them getting cold in winter, apart from having long legs with -huge- paws to keep them an effective and fast predator in snow (which i think that makes them even more cute(?), a short tail to have less trouble while walking through deep layers of snow, apart from having long tufts of fur in their ears and a double-pointed "beard" that looks pretty unique between species.

 Even if i'm not into spiritism or that kind of belief, the "spiritual meaning" of animals also helped me came up with my fursona. Quotes like this that i found in a websites some months ago may explain what i mean by that: 

_ "The lynx symbolism speaks about the powers of observation and thoughtfulness, on which you can rely on when you're feeling confused, disconnected or hopeless. It also represents your vision, foresight and awareness to find the unseen, which also gives you an unique way of seeing the world and the other people. The lynx meaning also has something to do with valuing your promises and taking care of people’s feelings and confidence in you; when you give someone your word, you must honor it._
_If you want to advance in life, you should also awaken your abilities, learn how to develop them, and use your vision to understand yourself and your problems better."_

Actually there is a lot more to take into account, but the point is that feel very related to that kind of "meanings" and some traits of the lynx that i really like, which actually work fine with my personality and past experiences i had in my life, so i couldn't think of a better idea to use it as my fursona!


----------



## Korina (Jul 17, 2019)

*Short Answer:*
I was told in 2011 to do something remotely academic, like write a book, so I ended up designing the first draft of Korina, (formerly known as Horsa), at that time.

*Long Answer:*

So, back in 2011, I had a study hall. This was around fifth grade, and we had a substitute teacher that day. I finished everything the teachers had told me to do, so I was just kinda sitting at my desk, waiting for something to do when the sub looked at me and told me to do something "remotely academic, like writing a book," which, I actually started to do. The very first thing I did was make my sona, (which, 11-year-old me didn't know what a furry was at that point), which was a Hetrisini, a hybrid between a wolf and a dog, which I ended up naming Horsa.

I ended up sticking with Horsa as a representation of myself, and watched him grow and change as a character as I grew up and changed. He first started out as the lord of wolves, then a demi-god, then the lord of hell, and finally, around the start of 2017, I finally used the name Korina. I ended up joining a DnD campaign, and that was my first time ever playing DnD, ever, (which is another story of its own), and I made a different version of Horsa for the campaign. Don't ask me why, but I decided to be a troll with my character and make everyone think my character was a girl, and picked the name Korina.

The other important thing is that the DnD campaign came from a friend server, which was made from another discord server. Those friends started calling me Korina outside of the campaign in the servers we shared—not just the DnD server. And then other people, not in the campaign started calling me Korina as well, and it sorta caught on as my nickname, and then, I later changed my name fully to Korina, and abandoned Horsa around early 2017.

Around that time as well, I made another major change to Korina. I completely scrapped everything related to Horsa, and sorta made my own backstory around it, using the revamped world of the book I started back in 2011. Instead of being a demi-god, I instead opted to make Korina a prince of a kingdom, and go with that—which this has stuck ever since. But, a couple of weeks later, I found myself thinking that I wasn't quite ready to abandon Horsa just yet, so I made another change: I gave Korina, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde syndrome, and used Horsa for the Mr. Hyde aspect.

That Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde idea is something I still use for Korina, albeit with different implementation from how I originally did things. The original method I used it had a fatal flaw I started calling the Hyde flaw: Horsa posed zero threat to Korina, and therefore, there was no reason for Horsa to really exist, since he was literally just a name that gave Korina extra abilities. It was akin to if Mr. Hyde did absolutely nothing to impede Dr. Jekyll—which would mean there isn't a story to tell in the first place.

I really ignored the Hyde flaw for two years as I made several changes to the two of them, which also got properly implemented recently. I ended up returning to the idea of Horsa being a demi-god, and made him the deity of knowledge, wisdom and power in my world, who just so happened to take a keen interest in Korina, and they made a pact, resulting in the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde situation they have. I ended up adding draconic blood to Korina, (which is something relevant in the world I've made), and I debated for two years if Korina should finally be changed to just be a yellow lab.

But recently, I got forced to make that decision. I told my boyfriend a while back if he made changes to his sona, I'd make changes to mine. And he did, so I held up my end of the deal. I properly implemented Horsa as a part of Korina, and alleviated the Hyde flaw by making it so the more Korina transforms, (for lack of a better term), into Horsa, the more draconic he becomes, and the more feral his mentality becomes, until ultimately he's a feral dragon. Add in some design changes to Korina, and you have where they stand now.


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 20, 2019)

I let my words do the talking, since I cannot draw for beans. I started role-playing as Valin in a few story scenarios a few years ago. It was just more recently I had established Valin as a Fursona now that I have pictures of what he looks like.


----------



## Pirliin (Jul 21, 2019)

evelyn (my actual fursona) was a simple oc, but i used her as a icon in social medias like amino and such... the time passes and i just fell in love with her, i loved her design, i remake her...now is my fursona! 
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's my story of how I came across my beloved fursona Melisa, She is a hybrid cow, part human part cow.

In the summer of 2017, My life was boring and depressing, Until I saw Melisa in a dream one night, The next thing I know is that I am drawing a prototype version of her in my sketch book, She has been with me ever since then.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

Simply, I always enjoyed three things (4 things because god is number one on that list )
Numbers 2 3 and 4 are djing, kangaroos and bouncing (especially on giant hopper balls) because of that I created DJ jumpsta. Here’s a reference image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and here’s his bio: 
Name: Jake Jumpsta/ Dj Jumpsta
Species: Kangaroo.
Birthday: Let’s just say we share the samebirthday.
Personality: bouncy (duh!) fun with kids andadults and teens and the pretty ladies, onlyaggressive when necessary, aspiring to be the number 1 Dj in America and Australia and soon, the world!
Things that separate him from normal kangaroos: hes of course a great uplifting, hard and classic trance dj and wows the crowd with his raves (which include space hoppers) And has been aspiring to reach mainstage at every major edm and trance festival. When he’s not djing he’s the highest bouncing kangaroo there is.
He likes to bounce all sorts of ways including on his tail like tigger, his big butt hopper ball with a kangaroo logo or kangaroo name on the ball and does hop like normal roos. Also while other roos struggle with carrying humans, my fursona is a hit with everyone as they all bounce along on his back that is so strong words or any other thing can not describe it. Even his pouch is big and sterile and super clean so that people can ride with him from in his pouch
He has a bad side though, pop his ball if your a man and you will get kicked like a normal kangaroo by him, although sometimes they’ll let him kick them if they misbehave.
he loves the ladies too but if one of them pops his ball, they’ll let him also kick and whip them if they misbehave.
Other than that, he hates when both males and females are left out of bouncing fun, so he also gives any bouncy object to them so they can join in and bounce too!
So the next time you see a kangaroo wearing clothes and a beats headset and bouncing around inviting you to join, you can be sure it’s Djjumpsta!


----------



## WildTheSnowLeopard (Jul 24, 2019)

It started when I played a game called Animal Jam in like 5th grade. I bought a snow leopard named Wild Lightningshadow, and it quickly became my favorite. I've always related to felines, and realized that she was very similar to me. When I first discovered furries, me and my sister would joke about Wild being my fursona. After a bit of time, I finally drew her. She is based on my Animal Jam character, with minor changes to some markings. I plan on establishing her a bit more in the future. Wild's name actually fits my personality, too.  Basically that's how I got my fursona.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 25, 2019)

I have many, though my two main ones are an anthro sundew and a millipede!

The millipede represents my love for entomology and my shyness!

The sundew represents my love for botany, my asexuality and my love for lovecrafts works! (there prob hasnt been an anthro plant in any of lovecrafts works but it seem like something that could be!)


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 25, 2019)

Basically from commissioning Ashvanna for it.
Ashvanna on DeviantArt

History behind why I did it though? Well, I'm working on starting a youtube channel and I didn't want to show my face. So I decided on making a character for the channel and a lot of the channels I liked had anthro characters.

So I decided I would go for an anthro cat as my sona so after that it just sorta became my fursona as a whole.

Here's the cute little guy.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

It's.....a long story
But in a short telling...my fursonas are a representation of both my conscience and..guilt, they guard the doors into my deepest...bad things
and they fight those things to avoid me from reminding what the past left behind in the form of scars my mind has now


----------

